# 189- Employment verification



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Please share your experience with employment verification process after your visa lodgement.

Getting to know the actual experience will help all to be prepared.


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Is there any case where physical ( on Premise) employment verification done


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Quite a few who had physical verification as well.



MG22 said:


> Is there any case where physical ( on Premise) employment verification done


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

MG22 said:


> Please share your experience with employment verification process after your visa lodgement.
> 
> Getting to know the actual experience will help all to be prepared.


I have documented my story here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello...

I am new to this process. 

How do you know that employment verification is in progress ?

After lodging 189 -- can you track your status / or get notified by CO that Emp verification is happening.?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ansmirza said:


> Hello...
> 
> I am new to this process.
> 
> ...


you need to be in touch with HR/refree, they may receive a call/email for verification

in addition to that you can also get a call and interviewed then and there


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

*Address verification in person*



MG22 said:


> Is there any case where physical ( on Premise) employment verification done


Hi Hari - I am following you for quiet some time and appreciate your responses , I don`t have any issues with my work -ex and any kind of verification can be done.

But my passport has my permanent address not my current address which is often changing.

Is there any change they some one will go to my native village for actual address verification post visa is lodged.

Also --is marriage certificate necessary ?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

MG22 said:


> Please share your experience with employment verification process after your visa lodgement.
> 
> Getting to know the actual experience will help all to be prepared.


-
Hi there,

I have submitted all my documents along-with for Visa application in July 5 last year. My Manager(who signed my reference letter) have received call followed up by email from Australian High Commission (AHC)on August 10. My manager informed me about employment verification and he told me that there was a questionnaire sent about inquiring my roles and responsibilities, job designation, duration of tenure, pay scale, appraisals/promotions and like. I don't receive any call or email from AHC. But in many cases AHC can also ask from the applicant himself/herself and in rare cases physical verification is also reported by few people on the forum. 

Hope it helps


----------



## KVK (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I dont know that whether this is a good new or bad, but just now I got a immi assessment commence email with CO details. My lodgement date is 11th Jan 2018.


----------



## Bunts (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. Kindly help. The organization where i am working now have changed all their contact numbers. They have not even updated the new numbers on their website. Under such conditions how will AHC contact my company people for employment verification which they are doing now in some cases?. Also the person whose name i have given has left the company. I had given his personal mail id..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bunts said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. Kindly help. The organization where i am working now have changed all their contact numbers. They have not even updated the new numbers on their website. Under such conditions how will AHC contact my company people for employment verification which they are doing now in some cases?. Also the person whose name i have given has left the company. I had given his personal mail id..


If you have the new emails and telephone numbers, just file a form 1022

Cheers


----------



## salahalgadi (Apr 29, 2016)

Bunts said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. Kindly help. The organization where i am working now have changed all their contact numbers. They have not even updated the new numbers on their website. Under such conditions how will AHC contact my company people for employment verification which they are doing now in some cases?. Also the person whose name i have given has left the company. I had given his personal mail id..


if you can ,try to get new refrence letter from HR and make sure it has all the new contact details and along with it make cover letter explaing the change ofyou company contact details


----------

